# Chris Webber to Orlando...



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

Read this article, it talks about C-Webb coming to Orlando......

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/945232

What do you think of the possiblility of this happening?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this a story from when he was a free agent?


----------



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

no, the date says June 16....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that is a joke. The Kings want Hill now? The Rockets won't deal Taylor for Webber? Please. It's a joke.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish33</b>!
> Read this article, it talks about C-Webb coming to Orlando......
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/945232
> ...


IF - and that is a big "IF" CWebb comes to Orlando - I hope he plays center, as I have always though he should play that position. He'd be a great fit for this team - as a center.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Not gonna happen Magic fans, not gonna happen


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> Not gonna happen Magic fans, not gonna happen



More than likely it will NOT happen, but that doesn't mean we Magic fans cannot dream, does it?


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

you ain't no magic fan .. lol .. whats up with the old school mavs avatar?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> you ain't no magic fan .. lol .. whats up with the old school mavs avatar?


I like the old Mavericks avatar! 

I am a Magic fan, just as I am a Mavericks fan. 

<u>Add to that fan list:</u>

Raptors(Vince and TJYD)
Bulls(Chandler, Rose, Marshall, and 2 bench players.)
Kings(Bibby & Bobby, Wallace, and CWebb)
Celtics(Pierce & Walker & Ainge)
Spurs(David, Steve Smith, Manu, Duncan)

Paul Silas fan
Carlisle fan
Hubie Brown fan
Popovich fan
Cheeks fan
Kiki fan

A BIG Iverson fan
Kidd fan
Alonzo fan
Baron fan
Yao fan
Rasheed fan
Zach Randolph fan
KG fan
Amare S. & Bo Outlaw fan
Ray Allen fan
Spree fan
Kobe fan
Dirk fan
Magloire fan
PJ Brown fan
Arenas fan
Lebron James fan


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

LoL..If cwebb came to orlando..i'd buy the cdubbz made by dAdA even though my old dAdA pairs broke like w/i 5 months..hehe


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

THIS STORY ISNT TRUE


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

He-do a little defensive? pff never...:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

i herd a while bak we would either get tim duncan (cause we handed out dunkin donut signs when he came) or chris webber..guess its not true..especially duncan since he prolly retire in san anotnioa now..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> i herd a while bak we would either get tim duncan (cause we handed out dunkin donut signs when he came) or chris webber..guess its not true..especially duncan since he prolly retire in san anotnioa now..


I think the chances of Duncan coming to Orlando next year are about the same as Shawn Kemp weighing in at 150 lbs next season.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the old Mavericks avatar!
> ...


*cough* I can match that...just read my name 

But heck no, not C-Web to Magic. What are they going to give up, a 1st rounder and Gooden?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> *cough* I can match that...just read my name
> 
> But heck no, not C-Web to Magic. What are they going to give up, a 1st rounder and Gooden?


A lot more than that:yes:


----------

